

Our YC Interview: A Scottish Startup's Perspective - southpolesteve
http://blog.shopforcloud.com/2012/06/our-yc-interview-scottish-startups.html?spref=tw

======
scottallison
Before I moved to silicon valley, I used to come here a couple of times a
year, visiting as a Scottish person living in London. I would deliberately
schedule any important meetings at the end of the trip, knowing full well that
it would take me a while to get into the valley mindset and start thinking
bigger. Unfortunately there is a pessimistic and sceptical mindset in Scotland
which is extremely unhelpful.

By the way, if you'd just inflated your numbers that wouldn't have worked
either; you need to believe them.

------
yashchandra
Thanks for sharing. This is helpful.

